# renting life raft



## ekhar (Jun 6, 2001)

I am looking to rent a 6-person life raft for 4 days (for a Around Long Island Race.) I have trouble finding any outfits on the web. 

Can anyone recommend an outfit? How much should it cost?

thanks,
Gene


----------



## maestro (May 3, 2002)

Gene, have you checked BoatUS??? I know they rent out epirb''s maybe they do life rafts as well.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

http://www.liferaftrental.com


----------

